# pigeons!!



## bully99200 (Nov 3, 2008)

just wondering if anybody else on the forum keeps pigeons


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

my old man keeps pigeons and races them hes got bleddy 100s in his back garden lol


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to have fantail crosses when I was a kid. I loved them - they used to come into my bedroom in the mornings in summer and sit on the end of my bed cooing to me to get up and feed them.


----------



## chriz21 (Dec 30, 2010)

i have pigeons
plus my farther in law got just over 200


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i own pigeons


----------



## bully99200 (Nov 3, 2008)

guineapig said:


> i own pigeons


what sort of pigeons do u keep


----------



## guineapig (Jan 9, 2011)

i keep capuchins, tumblers, racers, tipplers, muffys, and a couple of others but unsure of their type.


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

i have nuns and west of englands:2thumb:


----------



## bully99200 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rory & Peyton said:


> i have nuns and west of englands:2thumb:


do u fly your westie and if sort what sort of times do they fly


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

there show wests pretty lazy


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I keep pigeons, do not race or show them though. most are rescued ferals, as well as the odd retired racer or lost fancy.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep a few ex racers and woodpigeons in the freezer if that counts:whistling2:


----------

